# Autotrail Apache 2010 Habitation Door Lock



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

The habitation door lock has started playing up. This weekend whilst away(wonderful weather) it refused to lock with the central locking key. The cab doors lock OK and I can see the handle wanting to move on the hab door but without some finger pressure to help, won't budge. I managed to spray some lube behind the handle in the vicinity of the mechanism with a little immediate success but returns to sticking very soon after. I think I need to remove the trim to get a better look but can't see how. Anyone solved a similar problem?


----------



## edgy (May 22, 2010)

Hello
I had problem with the hab door on my 2006 Scout which there was no parts available as company that supplied Autotrail had gone into liquidation and I had to get a part made.
Anyway that does not answer your question, to get at the mechanism I had to peel back the rubber sealing strip which goes around the door you will find several small scews, if you remove them the inner panel pulls of to expose the inner workings. Hope this helps.


----------

